# "First to Land" .......... thoughts?



## KZOR (13/7/18)

I have found in the past that some vendors actually do carry gear that i thought was not available locally but then to my surprise, when i did a google search, a local vendor did/does stock it.
The Breeze 2 Pod system, Morphe and Reload X RDA's are examples of such items.
Is there any possibility that when a vendor brings in new gear, and they have a good idea that they could be the first one, to post it in a thread like this?

We as potential buyers could then always be updated by the latest vape related items available in a single thread instead of foraging through different vendor sites or doing google searches.

Vendors will also benefit by visibility and ,more than likely, some quick sales.
Of course this thread can go under the "vendor" section. 

What are your thoughts?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (13/7/18)

I agree @KZOR I have also experienced this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (13/7/18)

KZOR said:


> I have found in the past that some vendors actually do carry gear that i thought was not available locally but then to my surprise, when i did a google search, a local vendor did/does stock it.
> The Breeze 2 Pod system, Morphe and Reload X RDA's are examples of such items.
> Is there any possibility that when a vendor brings in new gear, and they have a good idea that they could be the first one, to post it in a thread like this?
> 
> ...


Great idea though there may be some practical obstacles preventing it. Administrative rights to be one, vendors have administrative rights to their forum threads, so how would they share a single thread?

However, nothing would stop members posting and sharing their earlybird discoveries here.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (13/7/18)

Yes. That would be great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (13/7/18)

Well since vendors only have admin rights to their own forums, perhaps just a weekly post like "Yo we got new stuff check out what just landed"?
Just my two cents

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (13/7/18)

This is a great idea @KZOR 

Even easier way for us to spend more money

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jos (13/7/18)

May have to post it in the 'Who has stock' forum because I don't think the vendors can promote themselves or their products in the general forums. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] may want to move this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/7/18)

Moved thread into "Who Has Stock?" so that vendors can respond.

Looks like going forward this will be the "First Landed" thread @KZOR !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/18)

Great idea @KZOR 
Looking forward to seeing what lands first!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

